# Documents required for vehicle importation from France



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

I am in the process of getting the documents together to import our vehicles from France into Portugal. However I'm having a lot of trouble with two of the documents and am hoping that someone might have already obtained them in France.

1. The Certificate of Residency.....We were told to ask for this at the Mairie but they don't seem to know anything about it and just keep telling us that all we need to prove how long we were in France (we moved from Australia last March) is our lease and utility bills. The Portuguese Customs say that we need the Ceritficate as well as the utility bills....😳

2. Ceritficate of Conformity....We have a Fiat and a Peugeot. Both Fiat and Peugeot are adamant, despite my showing them the official list of required documents required, that this is not required because Portugal is another EU state and so won't assist in providing the certificate....😳😳

If anyone has managed to source these documents in France and can point me in the right direction it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

rubytwo said:


> I am in the process of getting the documents together to import our vehicles from France into Portugal. However I'm having a lot of trouble with two of the documents and am hoping that someone might have already obtained them in France.
> 
> 1. The Certificate of Residency.....We were told to ask for this at the Mairie but they don't seem to know anything about it and just keep telling us that all we need to prove how long we were in France (we moved from Australia last March) is our lease and utility bills. The Portuguese Customs say that we need the Ceritficate as well as the utility bills....&#55357;&#56883;
> 
> ...






Hi, I had no problem getting CoC from Fiat UK, the CoC is common to all EU countries so you could even try Fiat Portugal or if you want someone else to do the work for you...(this is not a recommendation)
https://www.certificateconformity.co.uk/ (other sites are available)


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess if you lived legally in France for 12 months or more then you will have a residence card/ certificate already.


----------

